# Review: Koopor Mini



## Alex (3/8/15)

Review: KooPor Mini self.electronic_cigarette

by elitegunslinger

*Pros*


Compact design
Excellent Temperature Control (heats up faster than a DNA40)
Inexpensive
Spring loaded 510
Magnetic door
Software can be upgraded
*Cons*


Battery door didn't sit quite flush (may be my battery wrap)
Firing button had a _slight_ rattle
Note: I was assured these issues should be resolved in future production units so this may not be the case with your unit
Display was a little difficult to read in sunlight (could just be me)
*Closing Thoughts*

Great 60W TC device with hopefully additional TC wire types in the future, very compact, battery life is very good, and the stainless finish is quite nice. The retail price is competitive at 55$ and I'm sure this price will be undercut eventually.
*Review: Koopor Mini*



Copy pasta'd specs High quality 304 Stainless Steel and Zinc Alloy Magnetic battery cover Output Power: 6W-60W Resistance Range: 0.1Ω-2.0Ω Temperature Control Range: 200°F-600°F/ 100°C-315°C Small in size and easy to cary Plenty of vent holes to keep the device cool The precision can reach 10 degrees Fahrenheit (about 5 degrees Celsius).




Nice box and manuals




Very sturdy construction and spring loaded 510.




USB is for updates only, laser engraved to remind you which is pretty nice.




Silicone case is included




Lots of vent holes.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3fmeec/review_koopor_mini/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

Looks like a great device. I'm assuming that it takes a single 18650? USB charging would have been nice though. Oh and the price looks pretty decent too.


----------

